# .NET and More > Silverlight >  Crossdomain Files in IIS

## vuyiswamb

Good Day All 

i have placed a CrossDomain and the ClientPolicy Files in  the Root of the IIS directory wwwroot. 

We are currently having a problem on our side, our Network administrator says he has opened port 80 , but those policy files are not accessible from outside. 

i change the port of my site to 8081 and the site is fine, but it needs to policy files that are accessible through port 80. 

i goolged a bit and i see some people trying to programatically change the address location of the policy file. 

You see the policy files that i can access , i can access them if i entered the port, and IIS looks for the policy Files in the Root Directory and those are accessible with port 80. 

There are two things that i can settle for. 

1) Its either the port 80 issue is resolved

2) The Policy files should be accessible via the new port. 

I used Fidler to inspect this and i have the results in the attachment

I need advice. 

Thanks

----------

